# FIRST, get your speaker and listening positions right...



## mulveling (Feb 14, 2007)

Listening Position/Couch in the middle (length-wise) of a 25.5'x14.1x9' room, about 7' to 8' from speakers, which are themselves about 4.5' out from the front wall:










Couch moved about 3 feet back, rest of setup is exactly the same:










:blink: 

I guess middle of the room really IS an awful place to put the listening position? Yes, it was repeatable. Used 4 sweeps per measurement. Can't do subjective listening tests tonight; will do so tomorrow. Here's the current FR graph after latest positioning changes (RatShack digital meter):










Is it just me, or is this positioning thing usually much more important than bass traps?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yup. That's a pretty clear representation of what happens when you're in the center of a room dimension. Still a few things to deal with but overall much better. Amazing what 'free' fixes can do if you have the flexibility to implement them.

Next is to tweak speaker to front wall positioning to see if you can find a balance that will compensate for some of the remaining anomolies without making other things worse.

Bryan


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

Is there some kinda 62% rule? for seating. Forgive my ignorence.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

38/62% of the room length is a place where you're out of pretty much all of the major modal issues for the length dimension. Start there and shift your listening position/setup maybe 4-6" off to one side to get out of the width modes a bit and you can get a lot of improvement basically for free - as is clearly shown above.

Bryan


----------

